# Melanotan... what is it?



## pokrzywaixv (Mar 5, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]title pretty much says it all... what is it, how does it work, and does it in fact work at all... is it even a peptide? haha[/FONT]


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2012)

Its a melanin inducing peptide that supposedly offers protection to fair skinned people living in places they werent evolved to live in. The anglo in australia for example.

Its experimental.....and hasnt been studied long enough. Ive used it and was shocked at how dark i became.


----------



## celticthug (Mar 5, 2012)

i have sum. waiting till the spring to use it.its sounds like a few people get sum freckles or splotches from it.but it reversible,in a month of so.sum sides ive heard are increased sex drive,an kills hunger.


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> Its a melanin inducing peptide that supposedly offers protection to fair skinned people living in places they werent evolved to live in. The anglo in australia for example.
> 
> Its *experimental*.....and hasnt been studied long enough. Ive used it and was shocked at how dark i became.


 
Almost sounds scary !!!! There are plenty on logs on it , jus cant tell ya whats gonna happen 20 years down the road .


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2012)

Nausea is a helluva way to reduce appetite. Its not very pleasant and shouldnt be used solely for weight loss or libido. Less experimental options available.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes it def works, check out my log..it gives you most of the info you need and you can pm me for additional info 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/peptide-source/152714-miss-springsteens-pepsource-mt2-log.html


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2012)

celticthug said:


> i have sum. waiting till the spring to use it.its sounds like a few people get sum freckles or splotches from it.but it reversible,in a month of so.sum sides ive heard are increased sex drive,an kills hunger.



I don't have first hand but from what I have read on logs etc.. The freckles are not reversible ..


----------



## celticthug (Mar 5, 2012)

well,im going from what another guy told me.he said he got black freckles but they went away in a month.i think i might of read sum things along the line of sun spots that didnt go away. im alittle confused on what i might call a freckle or a sun spot though.perhaps i should do sum more reading!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 6, 2012)

Melatonin and melatonin 2 are diferant one makes you sleep and the other makes you horny as he'll and dark as he'll


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 7, 2012)

I absolutely love melanotoan II.  I'm very fair skinned and have never had a 'real' tan until this wonder peptide came out.  Every summer I will definitely be using it.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

pokrzywaixv said:


> [FONT=&quot]title pretty much says it all... what is it, how does it work, and does it in fact work at all... is it even a peptide? haha[/FONT]






 1) It IS a peptide

2) If by work you mean help build tan and protect skin yes. (Depending on your genetics though)

3) How it works is it signals pigmentation to gather and darken, usually SOME UV rays are needed though. But VERY minimal.

I rec MT2 (there is MT1 and MT2) 
I have used it in lab studies myself and actually just started now again.

Thing is it depends on your skin type. If you’re super pasty white and only with freckles, you probably won’t tan but make your freckles worse. If you are from very light skin (but able to tan) to brown (think Spanish or Mexican) then it would work very quickly and well in a lab study with these skin types.

My test subject is of white decent, very little freckles and abled to tan, even though VERY white after a long winter, will look Brazilian in about 2 months of MT2 and some tanning.

My current and last test of MT2 was as follows:

MT2 dosing:
Wk1-7 0.5mg 2X a week (every 3-4 days)
Wk8-?? *maintaining* 0.5mg every week

Sun/UV dosing:
*tan bed*
Wk1-4 8-10min 2X a week (3-5 days apart)
Wk4-8 10min 1X a week
wk8-? Depends on darkness and what you want but you could get away with 1X a month for 10-12min.

For sun from outside I would add 10min to the above.

*Also for MT2 and other peptides I HIGHLY rec CEM.*
I use them and am using them now for my current lab studies and have NEVER had an issue, things have been of high quality every time, so now I only use them.


Hope that helps


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

celticthug said:


> i have sum. waiting till the spring to use it.its sounds like a few people get sum freckles or splotches from it.but it reversible,in a month of so.*sum sides ive heard are increased sex drive,an kills hunger.*



I have herd of the sex drive, but never noticed it go up or down, but the test subject is always "up" so maybe thats why lol.

kills hunger? yes it makes you feel like you might throw up for about 5-15min then it is gone.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

gamma said:


> I don't have first hand but from what I have read on logs etc.. The freckles are not reversible ..



thats because they where already there, just not as dark ro big and not noticed before. 
if you got alot of freackles then MT2 shoudl nto be used to try and get a tan, as you probibly wont and only get burnt and more freackles (depending on the skin type of course)


----------



## blergs. (Mar 7, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Melatonin and melatonin 2 are diferant one makes you sleep and the other makes you horny as he'll and dark as he'll



lol sorry your off!

*Melatonin  is NOT the same as Melanotan 1 OR 2
*
MT1 and MT2 don't make you sleep

there not even the same class, just sound the same.

malatonin info: Melatonin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

melanotan 1 info: Melanotan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

melanotan 2 info: Melanotan II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 7, 2012)

gamma said:


> I don't have first hand but from what I have read on logs etc.. The freckles are not reversible ..



I have been using mel2 over the last year, it has been pretty much right on with me . I have gotten a few dark spots when I first started this, and got  nervous so I went to a dermatoligist. But by the time I got a appointment the spot disappeared . Had them check anyway and no problems.. I nerver really got the nausea feeling, but libido went way up especially after dose, and now dose once a week to maintain the color. People constantly ask where I went. I just tell them working outside. Thank god for such a mild winter


----------



## gamma (Mar 7, 2012)

1krazyrider said:


> I have been using mel2 over the last year, it has been pretty much right on with me . I have gotten a few dark spots when I first started this, and got nervous so I went to a dermatoligist. But by the time I got a appointment the spot disappeared . Had them check anyway and no problems.. I nerver really got the nausea feeling, but libido went way up especially after dose, and now dose once a week to maintain the color. People constantly ask where I went. I just tell them working outside. Thank god for such a mild winter


 
 Nice !! what dose r u using ?


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 8, 2012)

gamma said:


> Nice !! what dose r u using ?



I am only running it at .5mg per week. But going to Puerto Rico Sunday ,so gonna pin .5 daily till Sunday cause I hate getting burnt. See how it goes.


----------

